# Making a Good Portfolio



## Sparkinium (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey all! I'm a technical theatre student at Western Washington University, and I'm working on creating my first lighting portfolio. Since I am certain many of you have years of experience in creating your own portfolios, I thought this the perfect place to ask for suggestions.

What does your portfolio look like? How do you organize it? Do you organize it?

I think you get the idea-I would love a discussion on portfolios and the best way to make a good one. I'd also be interested to hear about other kinds of portfolios-Lighting you can show with pictures, but sound doesn't have such an advantage. How do you get around the problems of presentation with a sound portfolio?

Thanks!


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 15, 2009)

Try doing a search for portfolios on CB, there are a ton of threads with advice. There is a recent one in the lighting forum and there should be one in the education forum. There are many more.

We really need a collaborative article on Portfolios, I just don't have time at the moment to collect and parse all the info that people have posted.


----------



## Sparkinium (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks, I should have done that before but I was being silly. I'll poke around.


----------

